# Getting tax statements



## debodun (Jan 29, 2016)

In the U.S., I thought all tax statements from financial institutions had to be mailed out by Jan 31st. So far, I've received all but one statement. I called them and a recorded message said they will make statements available online on Feb. 8th and mail them out on Feb 15th. Has the regulation changed about when statements are mailed? Why does it take some institutions so long to do this now? Years ago I'd have filed and had my refund by Feb 15th!


----------



## Lon (Jan 29, 2016)

debodun said:


> In the U.S., I thought all tax statements from financial institutions had to be mailed out by Jan 31st. So far, I've received all but one statement. I called them and a recorded message said they will make statements available online on Feb. 8th and mail them out on Feb 15th. Has the regulation changed about when statements are mailed? Why does it take some institutions so long to do this now? Years ago I'd have filed and had my refund by Feb 15th!



Depends on the particular tax statement. 1099R/1099B/1099DIV


----------



## Linda (Jan 29, 2016)

I think some places cut it as close as they can without getting into trouble.  We already have all our tax papers except 2 pensions my husband gets NEVER get the form here till Feb 6 or 7 and sometimes even later.  And they are mailed from 2 different cities not over 250 miles from us.  There is no excuse but there is nothing we can do about it.  I doubt the IRS is going to go after a company for continually being 3 or 4 days late on mailing paperwork to their former employees.  Now if they were late sending something to the IRS it would be a different story.  That is just my jaded take on the whole thing.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 30, 2016)

I think I've received all of mine...  Hubby has the odious task of sorting through it all and getting ready for our visit to our CPA...


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Jan 30, 2016)

debodun said:


> In the U.S., I thought all tax statements from financial institutions had to be mailed out by Jan 31st. So far, I've received all but one statement. I called them and a recorded message said they will make statements available online on Feb. 8th and mail them out on Feb 15th. Has the regulation changed about when statements are mailed? Why does it take some institutions so long to do this now? Years ago I'd have filed and had my refund by Feb 15th!



W-2s should be mailed by Jan 31, 

1099s are a little different http://www.efile.com/what-is-form-1099-misc-income-tax-return-requirements/


----------

